# [ebay] PC Hardware und Kleinkram



## LiLaLauneBr (11. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich musste Platz für Neues machen und verkaufe meinen Rechner in Einzelteilen bei ebay: frodob. de | eBay

Folgende Artikel findet ihr dort:

PC Hardware:
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Black Edition, G2 Stepping
Exceleram DIMM Kit 2GB PC2-6400U CL4-4-4-12
OCZ Vendetta 2 CPU Kühler
Lian Li PC-A09 Midi Tower
Corsair HX520W Netzteil
Pioneer DVR-215 DVD Brenner
Sharkoon HDD Vibe Fixer 3,5"
Creative Inspire T6100 5.1 Soundsystem
Creativ Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Music PCI Soundkarte

Kleinkram:
Das Mädchen mit dem Zauberhaar DVD
Kochblume Überkochschutz 29 cm Durchmesser
Langenscheidt Taschenwörterbuch Spanisch

Wer Interesse an den einen oder anderen Artikel hat, soll gerne mitbieten. 

Gruß
LiLa


----------



## LiLaLauneBr (17. März 2012)

Hallo,

wer noch Interesse an den Artikeln hat, kann bis morgen abend kurz nach acht mitbieten.
Den DVD-Brenner und das Wörterbuch musste ich beenden, Family First.

Gruß
LiLa


----------

